
React Toolbox – Bootstrap Your App with Beautiful Material Design Components - karliky
http://react-toolbox.com
======
STRML
This is really nicely done. It's great to be able to import a library like
this and pick and choose only the components you need without bloating the
bundle. Thanks for your contribution to the community.

It feels like we're seeing the promise of Web Components with these React
Libraries - truly modular components and styles in a lightweight package - but
from a previously unanticipated direction. I'm happy that it has come at all.

------
sehr
Scrolling completely broken on iOS, no momentum. Components display also
broken, sidebar takes up 70% of the screen.

When loading the dialog component in the playground, it only takes up about
10% of the screen (it's centered though), I think it's width is relative to
the view being clobbered by the sidebar

This is all on an iPhone 6s/ios9

~~~
javivelasco
Hi!

I´m sorry the responsive version is not ready yet. The layout in the
documentation is quite tricky and I haven't time yet to build media queries so
you can use it on your phone.

Consider also that using the playground in a touch platform doesn't make too
much sense, but sure I will make it responsive.

Thanks for your feedback!

------
mikewhy
Would love a comparison to material-ui[0]. So far they seem to have many of
the same components, with material-ui being smoother.

[0]: [http://material-ui.com/#/components/](http://material-
ui.com/#/components/)

~~~
soyjavi
If you take a look to react-toolbox.com source code, you can see that it's a
different approach. Using ES6, CSSModules (we hate inline style modes) and a
decoupled components system.

Also all our components use the real Material Design SPEC (we love each pixel
of this spec).

